# eBay questions: with or w/o a subscription, receiver or DVR?



## videobruce

Sorry, for the newbie questions, I have started reading though the FAQ's and technical changes to the Premiere line, but haven't finished yet. 
I'm remotely thinking about getting a TiVo used from e-Bay. After scanning through the offerings I have a couple of across the board questions;

1. I see many of these are listed as "receivers" not DVR's. Most of those _*appear*_ to be ones with _*no*_ subscription, but some with still are calling them "receivers. Am I missing something here?

2. Considering prices, I really don't see any advantage with the ones that _*don't*_ have a lifetime subscription. Are there any advantages since the bare decks don't seem to be that much cheaper??

3. I also see different procedures regarding transferring subscriptions. Some say the original owner has to call first, before the buyer does.

4. Which number is needed to reactivate the subscription, the S/N or this TDS (?) number?


----------



## Dan203

1) Don't pay attention to how they are listed ALL TiVos are DVRs. You just need to make sure to get the model that meets your needs. 

2) Lifetime service costs $500 so unless you can find one without lifetime for $500 less then one with lifetime, it's probably not worth it. 

3) the original owner has to call first and get a reference code, then you can call with that code and have it transferred to your account. 

4) You need the TSN, which stands for TiVo Service Number. You'll also need the reference number mentioned above. 

Dan


----------



## lpwcomp

videobruce said:


> Sorry, for the newbie questions, I have started reading though the FAQ's and technical changes to the Premiere line, but haven't finished yet.
> I'm remotely thinking about getting a TiVo used from e-Bay. After scanning through the offerings I have a couple of across the board questions;
> 
> 1. I see many of these are listed as "receivers" not DVR's. Most of those _*appear*_ to be ones with _*no*_ subscription, but some with still are calling them "receivers. Am I missing something here?


I would advise avoiding those since the seller obviously doesn't know what he is talking about. I would also avoid this one as the description is a mish-mash of three different models. The picture is of a TiVo HD (regular or XL) which is a series 3. The description says that (except for the Series 3 part) but it also says it is a "Premiere" (which is a Series 4) and a Series 2.



videobruce said:


> 2. Considering prices, I really don't see any advantage with the ones that _*don't*_ have a lifetime subscription. Are there any advantages since the bare decks don't seem to be that much cheaper??


Several hundred dollars isn't "that much cheaper"?



videobruce said:


> 3. I also see different procedures regarding transferring subscriptions. Some say the original owner has to call first, before the buyer does.


Probably the safer route.



videobruce said:


> 4. Which number is needed to reactivate the subscription, the S/N or this TDS (?) number?


The TSN(TiVo Service Number).


----------



## replaytv

There is no need to even know who the original owner of the lifetime Tivo is.
Just do the changes to the Tivo for your new zip code and Tivo will see that and can put the Tivo in your name when you call in. I have done it many times, as I buy lots of TiVos at thrift stores that have lifetime service. 

You don't really need the lifetime in your name except if you are going to network TiVos together or do other internet related TiVo features. Although some will say that if the old owner did have it on their ownership then it is best to change it over to you so they can't do any kind of control over it. 

Don't bother with any used Tivo that doesn't have lifetime service. Otherwise you will have to pay each month or buy the lifetime yourself. 

There as some great deals on craigslist for used lifetime TiVos but you are taking a chance where with eBay you can get your money back if the TiVo is not lifetime as listed or if any other problems. I do sell lifetime Tivos on this forum and craigslist in addition to eBay, and when I sell on craigslist I always have them up and running so people can see that they have lifetime and that they work. Most people on craigslist won't do that though.


----------



## videobruce

Thanks for all of the that.



> the original owner has to call first and get a reference code, then you can call with that code and have it transferred to your account.


I assume that is some type of security deal if one is stolen, it can't be reactivated?


> I would advise avoiding those since the seller obviously doesn't know what he is talking about.


Guess that eliminates about 1/2 of the ads from what I have seen.  
I thought the term "receiver" might of been used to differentiate one *without* lifetime service, but I see some 'lifetime' units with the term used.


> Several hundred dollars isn't "that much cheaper"?


Considering the subscription is $500, several hundred isn't cheaper. 

It never stops amazing me of the number of guys that just do a C&P of the stock photo and especially the stock descriptive text with no additional text.


----------



## lpwcomp

videobruce said:


> Considering the subscription is $500, several hundred isn't cheaper.


Only true if you're planning on purchasing alifetime subscription which, if you have the COH (or want to add it to your credit card debt), is the way to go.


----------



## videobruce

"coh"???


----------



## lpwcomp

videobruce said:


> "coh"???


Cash On Hand.


----------



## zydecogirl

I just upgraded from the Premiere XL THX to the XL4 with THX and want to sell my 2 yr old XL. I do not have a Lifetime subscription on it. It sounds like it will not be easy to sell as the buyer will need to buy a subscription. What advice can you give me.


----------



## Dan203

Make sure you're not under any contract on the XL, the early termination fee can be killer.

If not then just sell it and see what you can get. However keep in mind that TiVo sells refurbished Premieres, with a warranty, for $80 so I wouldn't expect to get much for one without lifetime service. It might be worth a little extra because it's an XL, but I wouldn't expect more then maybe $100.

Dan


----------



## lpwcomp

Dan203 said:


> Make sure you're not under any contract on the XL, the early termination fee can be killer.
> 
> If not then just sell it and see what you can get. However keep in mind that TiVo sells refurbished Premieres, with a warranty, for $80 so I wouldn't expect to get much for one without lifetime service. It might be worth a little extra because it's an XL, but I wouldn't expect more then maybe $100.
> 
> Dan


Actually, the current price is $49, but that is for a refurbed 320GB Premiere. $59 gets you a new one. $199 gets you a Premiere XL and a wireless-N adapter, one or both of which (It is not clear) is "factory renewed".


----------



## Dan203

That's even better. My point is a used Premiere without service, even an XL, isn't going to be worth much so don't get your expectations up too high.

Dan


----------



## Arcady

I don't want your XL, but I'll buy your THX for exactly what it's worth: $0


----------



## videobruce

How about this;
seller on eBay (store of some type, pawn shop. etc.) is not the original owner, owner is deceased or not available, how about the subscription transfer? A number of these are not from the original owner.


----------



## Dan203

videobruce said:


> How about this;
> seller on eBay (store of some type, pawn shop. etc.) is not the original owner, owner is deceased or not available, how about the subscription transfer? A number of these are not from the original owner.


Could be a problem. You may be able to convince TiVo to do it eventually, but their standard policy is to have the original owner call in and get an authorization code that allows you to transfer the TiVo to another account.

Dan


----------



## replaytv

Dan203 said:


> Could be a problem. You may be able to convince TiVo to do it eventually, but their standard policy is to have the original owner call in and get an authorization code that allows you to transfer the TiVo to another account.
> 
> Dan


I don't know why people keep on repeating this kind of info. I just added a Premiere to my account that I bought off of eBay. No contact with the original owner was required, or was required with any of the other used Tivos with lifetime that I have bought. No authorization code or other interaction with the original owner was required. 
The only thing that was required was Tivo had to see that the Tivo was changed over to a different zip code in the set up. 
The only caveat is having to do with owning a 'evaluation' type of lifetime service, is that if I have been told by a Tivo rep' that if you have evaluation type of service and try to put it on your account, Tivo with deactivate the Tivo.


----------



## Dan203

I read it several times in the Coffee House and assumed it was the new policy. 

Dan


----------



## videobruce

> I don't know why people keep on repeating this kind of info. I just added a Premiere to my account that I bought off of eBay. No contact with the original owner was required, or was required with any of the other used Tivos with lifetime that I have bought. No authorization code or other interaction with the original owner was required.


I have seen it more than once in eBay auctions. It sounds plausible.
You are the first I have read to state the opposite.


----------



## replaytv

I think it might be the policy of TiVo to have the original owner to get involved in any 'change of ownership' , but with so many Tivos with lifetime showing up at the thrift stores, it is a policy that isn't really based in reality. I have sold many Tivos with lifetime on eBay, craigslist, and this forum, and I have _never _been involved in the 'change of ownership'. I am talking about my own personal experience, not what I read or have been told. And this week I had a Tivo Premiere with lifetime put on my account this week with no involvement with the original owner.


----------



## lessd

replaytv said:


> I think it might be the policy of TiVo to have the original owner to get involved in any 'change of ownership' , but with so many Tivos with lifetime showing up at the thrift stores, it is a policy that isn't really based in reality. I have sold many Tivos with lifetime on eBay, craigslist, and this forum, and I have _never _been involved in the 'change of ownership'. I am talking about my own personal experience, not what I read or have been told. And this week I had a Tivo Premiere with lifetime put on my account this week with no involvement with the original owner.


The easy way to not involve the owner is to run your guided setup on your ZIP code, if it matches your TiVo account ZIP TiVo will move the unit, if it will be a new TiVo account and the ZIP does not match the current owner, TiVo will move the Lifetime Service to you.


----------

